# Specialized Early Launch 7/4/12



## straightsixZ (Jun 13, 2012)

hover over bikes section

Specialized Bicycle Components

Specialized Bicycle Components :blush2:



not all the bikes


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

the ugly scumbag DT 3.0 wheels,of course..


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Devastazione said:


> the ugly scumbag DT 3.0 wheels,of course..


Thanks for being a positive, valuable contributor here.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice preview of the new paint scheme and logo placement. Interesting to have Specialized on the underside of the downtube. This may carry over to the Tarmac.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Special Eyes said:


> Thanks for being a positive, valuable contributor here.



You're very welcome. Let me know if you need a pair of those,they're yours for free and it would relive my garage space a bit..


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

I'm digging what appears to be an "Allez" on that top tube of the basic model, but I'm not feeling the "Specialized" all rotated downward on the base model and not the better one they show.


----------



## Petersfield (Dec 6, 2011)

I was in my LBS last week and they had a 'trade only' brochure with a selection of 2013 bikes in it - mainly MTB but a few road bikes the only one that sticks in my mind was Roubaix SL4 with Di2 for £8,500 all black frame IIRC.


----------



## straightsixZ (Jun 13, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/capturelifeinaction/7523242532/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/capturelifeinaction/7523239328/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/capturelifeinaction/7523245262/in/photostream/

whos bike is this


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

straightsixZ said:


> New Bike... Pouring Rain | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> Specialized Allez Sport | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> Specialized Allez Sport | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> whos bike is this


I'm guessing it belongs to Jeff Fillmore (owns the Flickr account).


----------



## 1LaneLam (Jun 19, 2012)

S-Works SL4 Roubaix, S-Works cranks, S-Works Allez (wtf?) !!! 


BikeRumor:
https://www.bikerumor.com/2012/07/1...yclocross-womens-commuter-bikes-roubaix-disc/


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Love the S-Works Allez. They used to have them back in the day. Pretty sweet. You could get a full Dura-Ace Allez for somewhere in the 3k range. Nice option.


----------



## twin001 (Jul 24, 2011)

straightsixZ said:


> New Bike... Pouring Rain | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> Specialized Allez Sport | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> Specialized Allez Sport | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> whos bike is this


someone that still has his dork disc on.


----------



## ianho (May 20, 2011)

The S-Works Allez is lovely. Wouldn't mind adding it to my S-Works stable. Hehehe


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

That Allez is sweet. Guy I know just build up a Cannondale CAAD10 with all DA and nice aero wheels. Super-nice Alumimum rocket. Definitely a market for those, especially for crit guys and big powerhouses who want an ultrastiff platform for flatter courses.


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

I read that S-Works Allez will be produced in limited quantities, only 50 bicycles will be made.


----------



## ianho (May 20, 2011)

Maybe they're testing the waters. See if an affordable S-Works will be well received?


----------



## Kcire (Jul 7, 2012)

I got the 2013 Allez compact just like the pic from the OP. It's my first road bike I don't like the specialized logo in the bottom either and the fork is aluminum now unlike the 2012's, but it's my first roadie so I don't mind...I guess.


----------

